# Most pathetic thing ever shouted at you whilst cycling?



## Angelfishsolo (21 Oct 2008)

Considering the bicycle can be traced back to 1817 (or 1865 if you actually want pedals!!) I have found that the evolution of yobbish shouts has not kept up. 

I still regularly get "*Your wheels are going round" *shouted at me by 'people' who seem to think they have invented this phrase. (_God I remember hearing it when I was 5 or 6 years old!!!_).

Anyway what would you class as the "Most pathetic thing ever shouted at you whilst cycling?"


----------



## DinasBran (21 Oct 2008)

Most of the time, when people shout things from passing vehicles, I can't understand what they've just said. I'm sure the comment made by the white van man was worthy of Oscar Wilde, but all I hear is garbled speech. Most of the time though I'm too intent on struggling up a hill or battling against a head wind to pay much attention. I think the best one from a pedestrian I just passed was: "you've got a wheel on the back of your bike"! That was a revelation! - I thought it'd dropped off several miles earlier.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2008)

Ive got to give it +1 for "hey mista your back wheel is going round", lol


----------



## ChrisKH (21 Oct 2008)

Last week, I got from a lead hoodie, of a group of five teenagers, "Turn that f£$%^&g light off it's hurting my eyes" as he walked down the middle of the road (rather than the path).


----------



## grhm (21 Oct 2008)

I've only ever been shouted at twice (to my knowledge).

Once was the "your wheels are going round" classic. The other was "Boo!" (whilst stepping into my path).

I'd say "Boo!" was the most pathetic.


----------



## john2702 (21 Oct 2008)

Have been shouted at once..by a pr@t outside a pub: "Shouldn't you be pedalling."

I was going downhill at the time and needed a rest.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (21 Oct 2008)

I think it was:



> Oi! OI! Give me my bike back! Why, I'd run after you and give you such a hiding if it wasn't for these ****ing cleats...


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (21 Oct 2008)

It always tends to sound like "WHOOOORRRR!!! Whirr whoor wharr waa" whenever anyone shouts something .. especiallly if they're in a car.


----------



## Stan (21 Oct 2008)

'Get off and milk it'......pathetic


----------



## Iainj837 (21 Oct 2008)

I often get your back wheel is following the front


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Oct 2008)

LMAO



PrettyboyTim said:


> I think it was:


----------



## parklaneyido (21 Oct 2008)

I haven't had anything shouted at me....... YET....... Been riding properly for just under two years


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2008)

have also had *'Your wheels are turning round'*. Also had '*Get A Car*' _of which I replied *"I have and it's far better one then yours"*_and that old chestnut '*Get Some Road Tax*'


----------



## parklaneyido (21 Oct 2008)

ianrauk said:


> . Also had '*Get A Car*' _of which I replied *"I have and it's far better one then yours"*_'



Great response


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2008)

Had a few of the usual.....not many

Did get one..... "Gay bas**rd, F'ing ****** H0m0....yadda yadda, from some little whatsit a year or two back.....just about to go nuts, when I spotted the car was full of lads...just ignored it !


----------



## ACS (21 Oct 2008)

Many, many, many, years ago, while pedalling through Rossington Village (near Doncaster) a white Ford slowed down beside me and the female in the passenger seat shouted out of the window "Nice arse, real shame about the face" Made me smile.


----------



## parklaneyido (21 Oct 2008)

fossyant said:


> Had a few of the usual.....not many
> 
> Did get one..... "Gay bas**rd, F'ing ****** H0m0....yadda yadda, from some little whatsit a year or two back.....just about to go nuts, when I spotted the car was full of lads...just ignored it !



I never understand what kind of kick these louts get out of doing things like this?! 

'Ooohh... Lets shout something at that guy and drive off... ' 

T*ats


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Oct 2008)

When me and Ms RT had a tandem, we found it pretty much impossible to go out without someone telling me "she's not pedalling!" and then cracking up, like they'd said something original or funny.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Oct 2008)

When I'm riding my Penny I often get "how do you ride that, then?"

And young boys always shout "do a wheelie!"


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Oct 2008)

Cycling past the pub in Billericay last summer in a yellow sweedish football shirt this drunken moron yells across the high street.. "oi! your in the wrong ****ing country!"

HuH???



> Last week, I got from a lead hoodie, of a group of five teenagers, "Turn that f£$%^&g light off it's hurting my eyes" as he walked down the middle of the road (rather than the path).



ain't essex great?

...Also last summer whilst riding around hanningfield reservoir with no helmet and long hair this van pulled over and the no neck inside lent out and shouted..."Phoar...you go 'gerwel'!...Oh shoot it's a bloke".

Tosser.

...then of course there is all the usual swearing and calling me self-gratification artist...which is just getting tiresome.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (21 Oct 2008)

parklaneyido said:


> I never understand what kind of kick these louts get out of doing things like this?!
> 
> 'Ooohh... Lets shout something at that guy and drive off... '
> 
> T*ats


Funny how they tend to be quiet when on their own, though!


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Oct 2008)

Lost count of the number of knobers who've shouted "Wha - Irn Bru!"
It's almost put me off the Foska jersey.
Then there was the evening that two of us were wearing Irn Bru jerseys and we were dubbed 'The girder brothers' for the night.
Not worn it with that group since...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Oct 2008)

So very true. All the mouthy tw*ts seem to be pack animals. Could be because they share one brain between the lot of them 


Lazy-Commuter said:


> Funny how they tend to be quiet when on their own, though!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (21 Oct 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> So very true. All the mouthy tw*ts seem to be pack animals. Could be because they share one brain between the lot of them


Right enough. How does it go? Something like "the IQ of a mob is that of the member with the lowest IQ divided by the number of members".


----------



## summerdays (21 Oct 2008)

grhm said:


> I've only ever been shouted at twice (to my knowledge).
> 
> Once was the "your wheels are going round" classic. The other was "Boo!" (whilst stepping into my path).
> 
> I'd say "Boo!" was the most pathetic.



Yep I've had both of those... what I found hardest about the boo one was that it was from a smallish kid (8-10 ish), if it was one of mine they would be looking at severe punishment. The adult in the car didn't seem bothered.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Oct 2008)

I was subjected to a BOO attack in Germany. The asswipe jumped out at me to impress his girlfriend and shouted Boo in may face, I swerved and came off the bike and landed on the road. I cut both knees and arms badly and had a graze on my forehead whee it hit the ground. I also broke my left wrist which for a guitarist is not good. if I catch him I will dismember him slowly.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I was subjected to a BOO attack in Germany. The asswipe jumped out at me to impress his girlfriend and shouted Boo in may face, I swerved and came off the bike and landed on the road. I cut both knees and arms badly and had a graze on my forehead whee it hit the ground. I also broke my left wrist which for a guitarist is not good. if I catch him I will dismember him slowly.



I take it he didn't hang around to make sure you were ok.
Comiserations, that sounds nasty. Hope your wrist is better, from one guitarist to another!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Oct 2008)

Please, please, please, get in on cam for us all to enjoy 


Bigtallfatbloke said:


> if I catch him I will dismember him slowly.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Oct 2008)

thus the larger the mob the lower the IQ. Yep, that sounds right to me. 



Lazy-Commuter said:


> Right enough. How does it go? Something like "the IQ of a mob is that of the member with the lowest IQ divided by the number of members".


----------



## MattB (21 Oct 2008)

When I used to BMX, always got shouts of ''GREB'', ''Get a grown ups bike!'' and '' Get some clothes that fit''


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (21 Oct 2008)

"your wheels are going round" never had it, sooo funny though. I have had lots of boos and screams from lads in cars mainly on my late night commute from Wythenshawe (not suggeting Wythenshawe is rough or anyfink) got egged there too!

had a bit of letchiness of men in white vans not bothered though once i realised my skirt was ripped and showing my knickers. shame on me.

and also had a a bunch of kids scream "A trams Coming" as I cycled on the tram only lane in the city as a short cut, i looked back and they ALL laughed - shame! funny though


----------



## Tynan (21 Oct 2008)

'get a life' from three chubby pasty tipsy too cool types all with the same sideburns and mullet

I was speechless


----------



## handsome joe (21 Oct 2008)

Picture scene: Three inebriated, swaggering, young men hanging around an opened parked car. One of the guys is standing next to a bush nearby having a p***. I am off my bike walking past slowly with a fence separating us. 

Man standing next to bush......in mid flow: "Stop looking at my Knob".

Me, other lads, slight laughter.

Man standing (swaying) next to bush......still in mid flow: "Come and look how big it is".

Me, other lads, more slight loader laughter.

Man standing next to bush........presumably still in mid-flow: "If you were a Lady-Boy I'll f*** you!" 

Me, other lads, no laughter - quizzical looks all round.

Me: "I bet you would" 

Man standing next to bush: Silence with slight smile on face, eyes half closed with a dreamy far away look.

Me: Cycling away with my full beard and Gorilla legs sticking out of crap covered shorts...........thinking, “SEXUALITY ISSUES”?

The things that slip out when you've had a few, eh?

I had laugh thinking the explaining he would doing as i cycled home.

Checked with Wife how i rated on the LADY-BOYOMETA.........-10 out of 10.

So all you cycling Lady-Boys out there........WATCH OUT!


----------



## Maizie (22 Oct 2008)

I had a car full of lads go past, the passenger leaned out of the window with raised hand with thumb up and shouted "We love Marmite!" - I was wearing the Foska Hate Jams shirt at the time.

Nothing else so far, but then I've only done 15 days of commuting thus far!

Last night a car did go past me bibbing its horn - it was just behind me when it started and it made me jump like anything. The thing is, I'm pretty sure I recognise the car from here at work...so if I find out who the owner is, I'm going to politely request that they don't startly me while I'm cycling, as if I fall off and go under their vehicle, we'll never get our current project finished...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Oct 2008)

I think that this gets my vote for the number 1 spot so far :-)




handsome joe said:


> Picture scene: Three inebriated, swaggering, young men hanging around an opened parked car. One of the guys is standing next to a bush nearby having a p***. I am off my bike walking past slowly with a fence separating us.
> 
> Man standing next to bush......in mid flow: "Stop looking at my Knob".
> 
> ...


----------



## puddleglum (22 Oct 2008)

Had the old chestnut about paying road tax at least once. He pulled over with a car full of vermin type family, determined to act the big man in frnt of them and said it with such venom... we were doing nothing wrong, at all! 
Thw worst ones are the drivers who honk their horns in rebuke, cos you made them slow down momentarily ggrrrrr 
also had the p*** taken out of me by car fulls of young lads, but that was when i insisted on wearing baggy swimming shorts over my aldi cycle shorts. I'm over that now.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Oct 2008)

This brings me onto the 2nd quasi-mathematical observation. The larger the number of a*seholes the greater chance of 'verbals' and the louder the voice will be. This is also proven to work in reverse.




puddleglum said:


> Had the old chestnut about paying road tax at least once. He pulled over with a car full of vermin type family, determined to act the big man in frnt of them and said it with such venom... we were doing nothing wrong, at all!
> Thw worst ones are the drivers who honk their horns in rebuke, cos you made them slow down momentarily ggrrrrr
> also had the p*** taken out of me by car fulls of young lads, but that was when i insisted on wearing baggy swimming shorts over my aldi cycle shorts. I'm over that now.


----------



## grhm (22 Oct 2008)

Maizie said:


> Last night a car did go past me bibbing its horn - it was just behind me when it started and it made me jump like anything. The thing is, I'm pretty sure I recognise the car from here at work...so if I find out who the owner is, I'm going to politely request that they don't startly me while I'm cycling, as if I fall off and go under their vehicle, we'll never get our current project finished...



I've had that from a relative. I overtook a queue of stationary cars -spotted my wife's elderly aunt in the queue and slowed and waved as I passed. Couple of minutes later I'm pelting down a long straight downhill road, dodgy camber at the edge dropping into a ditch, no kerb, and she goes past and beeps 'hello' just as she gets alongside.  First time I'd bunnyhopped since going clipless!! Was not impressed as landing was rough and only just missed going into the ditch!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (22 Oct 2008)

puddleglum said:


> Had the old chestnut about paying road tax at least once. He pulled over with a car full of vermin type family, determined to act the big man in frnt of them and said it with such venom... we were doing nothing wrong, at all!


I've never had that one. I'm ready with my rebuke about paying "road tax" for a car that's sat on the drive, plus all the Council Tax, income tax, tax on savings and so on. Just waiting for someone to try it on.

Course, if it was vermin family you could have made a show of checking if they had a valid tax disk: wouldn't it be a result if it was several months out of date!!


----------



## fofo (22 Oct 2008)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> "your wheels are going round" never had it, sooo funny though. I have had lots of boos and screams from lads in cars mainly on my late night commute from Wythenshawe (*not suggeting Wythenshawe is rough or anyfink*) got egged there too!



Not at all.


----------



## jimboalee (22 Oct 2008)

Earlier this year, Alan Shearer and Adrian Chiles did a charity bike ride from St James' Park Newcastle upon Tyne, via West Bromwich to TV centre in London.
I took the day off work to ride with them from West Brom' to London. They had three vehicles in the cavalcade. The final vehicle had a large dot-matrix sign which alternated between "Danger", "Beware" and "Cycle event". I know this because I followed it for 100 miles.

We stopped at a service area in Southam. Approximately 2 miles after the stop, an empty coffee cup and some chocolate wrappers came out of the passenger side window.
We stopped at Frankie & Bennies in Banbury. Shortly after departing, a paper napkin and some more wrappers came out of the passenger window.
We stopped at a filling station in Aylesbury, where I bought some cakes. I unwrapped one cake and accidentally dropped the wrapper. One of the w****rs from the aforementioned van pointed between my feet and said "you've dropped that, mate".


----------



## snapper_37 (22 Oct 2008)

'Oi fat bird! You're too fat to ride a bike'! I've had a few times.

Some people just don't get irony ...... squeezed in behind their wheels with a Maccy D stapled to their mouths, fuming at the traffic.

Now I wear MP3 player, I don't hear the heckles as much. It's funny when some people keep on and on like a farmer's wheel barrow, even after I've pointed out the ear plugs.


----------



## Panter (22 Oct 2008)

"Get on the f*cking footpath"


----------



## stevie_b (23 Oct 2008)

Crikey. With those comments shouted at cyclists by Joe Public, I don't think professional comedians need have anything to worry about.


----------



## benno1uk (23 Oct 2008)

Not had anything shouted at me yet (early days) but I did get one pr1ck in a Fiesta beep his horn at me when he was behind me then when he went past me he pointed to his rear view mirror. Not quite sure what his problem was. Still gave him the middle finger salute anyway!


----------



## nilling (24 Oct 2008)

"Nice arse!" - but that was a few decades ago


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Oct 2008)

Now this is why _Mace _and _Pepper Spray_ should be made legal to cyclists  _*By the way I AM JOKING. *_ You did the right thing even though it must have been hard to control your emotions.




User1314 said:


> Cycling home last night. I'm on the outside of a dual lane road as I'm going straight and inside splits left. About 100metres long. Going slow as headwind in action and my tummy is rumbling.
> 
> Get to Lights and White Van passenger mumbles something. He is a small just out of his shorts, rat-faced, gormless eyed twit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Oct 2008)

Strange - A point at the rear view mirror 'usually means' your lights are blinding me (at least in my neck of the woods). Maybe he was just proud that he had one and wanted to show it off 


benno1uk said:


> Not had anything shouted at me yet (early days) but I did get one pr1ck in a Fiesta beep his horn at me when he was behind me then when he went past me he pointed to his rear view mirror. Not quite sure what his problem was. Still gave him the middle finger salute anyway!


----------



## bikie (24 Oct 2008)

I've had the "your wheels going round" or "your tyres flat" a few times and a few others because of the bright pink club tops we used to wear. I was riding a t.t. once and was ambushed by a group of kids with water pistols (big powerful ones) and after the turn I had to pass them again. I would have chased them but I was on a good time, everyone was comming in soaked, atleast it did seam like only water.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (24 Oct 2008)

nilling said:


> "Nice arse!" - but that was a few decades ago



I've had that one too. Shouted at me by a girl in the passenger seat of her boyfriend's Fiesta as they overtook me (leaving plenty of room, I should add). I caught them up at the next traffic lights and she was really embarrassed, especially as her boyfriend insisted on trying to get me to give her my phone number.


----------



## roadiewill (24 Oct 2008)

'he's catching you'' by a load of little chavs when me and my mate were climbing this hill


----------



## soulful dog (24 Oct 2008)

Not really had anything shouted at me other than daft wee boys with their "gies a shot of yer bike" but something really pathetic happened on my way home this afternoon.

I was cycling along on the pavement (part of the Loch Lomond > Glasgow cycle route - at South St in Glasgow for anyone who knows it) when I heard someone really putting their foot down on the road behind me and as I glanced round some idiot had driven over onto the wrong side of the road into a huge puddle to try and soak me before speeding off, back on the right side of the road obviously. 

Fortunately, I didn't get too wet, and as I was already soaking from the hail and rain that had stopped just five minutes earlier, it didn't really have much effect. Still, I hope he enjoyed sitting on his arse in all that traffic further along the road. 

Incidentally, this was just a few hundred yards from where a lorry hit me not too long ago - what next I wonder!


----------



## yenrod (24 Oct 2008)

> Most pathetic thing ever shouted at you whilst cycling? 

Has your bike got 'click' (think about it and you should understand).

-------------

Though I had a group of 'youngsters' one of which, a girl, pointed and laugh - not so convincingly - at me and i si,mply looked at her, my reaction: none = the action returned back and smacked her in the gob !


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Oct 2008)

I've had several different kids at different times shout "I'm going to nick your bike". How? I'm cycling, they're on foot, and they aren't exactly going about it surreptitiously!


----------



## gbb (25 Oct 2008)

'F*ck off you c*nt'...from a lovely lady who was in too much rush to just allow me to pass a line of cars in a narrow street...and i has right of way.!!!

Worse still..she had children in the back of the car


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Oct 2008)

Delightful. What a way to lead by example. 


gbb said:


> 'F*ck off you c*nt'...from a lovely lady who was in too much rush to just allow me to pass a line of cars in a narrow street...and i has right of way.!!!
> 
> Worse still..she had children in the back of the car


----------



## benno1uk (25 Oct 2008)

some of the posts on here make you realise what an appalling country/world we live in when someone can't even travel in an environmentally friendly and harmless (to other people) way without attracting threats and abuse.


----------



## saddlesoar (26 Oct 2008)

I've had countless "you're wheel's going around" and the missus had "give us a ride" the other night.

Quite a few years ago I was riding home and someone came up behind me on a bike and told me to stop or he was going to kick me off. So I stopped. He said I wasn't to ride down this road any more. I asked why. He said he didn't like my face. I said OK and continued home. Then I rode down the same road every other day for years, never saw him again. Strange bloke!

Although I must admit sometimes I feel like shouting out to the paperboy that rides his mountain bike in the lowest gear on level ground so his legs are a spinning blur, "CHANGE GEAR".


----------



## ACS (26 Oct 2008)

I was riding through a rural hamlet this morning when a woman, who was washing her car turned and shouted at me, 'Maniac, you'll frighten the horses!' The only response I could muster was 'Horses, what horses, where?'

Now I know my best years are behind me and when I look at babies they always burst into tears, but being able to frighten imagery horses makes my slide into middle age even more profound. What's next, shattering mirrors with a single glance?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Oct 2008)

Good God, invisible horses, what next 


satans budgie said:


> I was riding through a rural hamlet this morning when a woman, who was washing her car turned and shouted at me, 'Maniac, you'll frighten the horses!' The only response I could muster was 'Horses, what horses, where.'
> 
> Now I know my best years are behind me and when I look at babies they always burst into tears, but being able to frighten imagery horses moves my slide into middle age even more profound. What's next, shattering mirrors with a single glance?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Oct 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> Although I must admit sometimes I feel like shouting out to the paperboy that rides his mountain bike in the lowest gear on level ground so his legs are a spinning blur, "CHANGE GEAR".



That really annoys me, for some reason. I always wonder if they drive everywhere in first gear with the engine going at several million RPM when they eventually pass their driving tests.


----------



## John Ponting (26 Oct 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> Although I must admit sometimes I feel like shouting out to the paperboy that rides his mountain bike in the lowest gear on level ground so his legs are a spinning blur, "CHANGE GEAR".



maybe he's read this months articles on cadence training ?


----------



## cheadle hulme (27 Oct 2008)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> I have had lots of boos and screams from lads in cars mainly on my late night commute from Wythenshawe (not suggeting Wythenshawe is rough or anyfink) got egged there too!



I had the misfortune to cycle through Newhall Green yesterday. Having lights on my bike makes me a f**cking bender apparently. 
First firework of the year aimed at me too, always marks the start of Autumn proper I find.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2008)

I rode past a school on the Costa Blanca once and loads of small children ran over to the fence and began chanting 'Indurain! Indurain! Indurain!' as I went by. I know I'm about the same size as Big Mig, but that was _really_ pathetic - I don't look anything like him !









Actually, I was secretly rather chuffed...


----------



## Nick G (27 Oct 2008)

Not quite while I was riding, but my commute causes me to leave my bike about 100 metres from the office thus requiring me to walk, in cycling kit, with helmet and front wheel to and from the bike. 

Why then does the bloke giving away the free London Lite newspaper continually thrust a copy at me as I walk past. When the hell does he think I'm going to read it? While I'm cycling up Archway Road?


----------



## dragon72 (27 Oct 2008)

Heading over the Pyrenees with a full camping load from France into Spain I was nearing the top of a monster pass and some guy descending on a 2-ounce Bianchi shouted "Animal!" at me. Maybe it was my pained grimace on my boat-race that provoked such a moniker.

It was only after the fifth guy to shout the same thing at me, that I worked out they were shouting "Animo!", which I presume is the Spanish equivalent of the Italian "Forza!" or the French "Allez!"/"Courage!"?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Oct 2008)

LMAO. Quite nice to have somebody shout something encouraging at you I'd have thought!!!Also Animo -- a word derived from the Latin word "animus," meaning "spirit." A powerful, provocative word so yes you are probably right about it's actual meaning.




dragon72 said:


> Heading over the Pyrenees with a full camping load from France into Spain I was nearing the top of a monster pass and some guy descending on a 2-ounce Bianchi shouted "Animal!" at me. Maybe it was my pained grimace on my boat-race that provoked such a moniker.
> 
> It was only after the fifth guy to shout the same thing at me, that I worked out they were shouting "Animo!", which I presume is the Spanish equivalent of the Italian "Forza!" or the French "Allez!"/"Courage!"?


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (28 Oct 2008)

Not shouting, but on the way home the other night there was a couple of lads quite a way ahead walking towards me (them on the path, me on the road) that had some sort of yo-yo or elastic stick affair each .. I could see them bouncing them off each other.

Then they spotted me and it's all nudge, nudge, pointing at me and giggling, plus cradling their whatever-they-were to their chests, trying to hide them. Oh, I wonder what's going to happen here. 

So I just slowed right down as I approached and glared at them in my most malevolent way.  Sure enough, they both suddenly started looking away and nothing happened. Until I got about 50 yards past them when I heard the, "what you f'ing lookin at?". So brave.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Oct 2008)

Once again proof of the "_Distance from target equates to Bravery level_" law 


Lazy-Commuter said:


> Not shouting, but on the way home the other night there was a couple of lads quite a way ahead walking towards me (them on the path, me on the road) that had some sort of yo-yo or elastic stick affair each .. I could see them bouncing them off each other.
> 
> Then they spotted me and it's all nudge, nudge, pointing at me and giggling, plus cradling their whatever-they-were to their chests, trying to hide them. Oh, I wonder what's going to happen here.
> 
> So I just slowed right down as I approached and glared at them in my most malevolent way.  Sure enough, they both suddenly started looking away and nothing happened. Until I got about 50 yards past them when I heard the, "what you f'ing lookin at?". So brave.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (28 Oct 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Once again proof of the "_Distance from target equates to Bravery level_" law



Absolutely. But I _had_ spoilt their little game. Mean ole me.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Oct 2008)

You do realise that you may well have contravened their *human rights* 


Lazy-Commuter said:


> Absolutely. But I _had_ spoilt their little game. Mean ole me.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (28 Oct 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> You do realise that you may well have contravened their *human rights*



Possibly; their human right to make me jump out of my skin and / or fall off for their amusement. Still, I take a smug satisfaction out of preserving _my_ human right not to be taken off my bike for someone else's amusement.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Oct 2008)

And quite right too . I would have been hard pressed not to use my rights to react in a frightened manor and swing my _very_ heavy bike at at least one of them  


Lazy-Commuter said:


> Possibly; their human right to make me jump out of my skin and / or fall off for their amusement. Still, I take a smug satisfaction out of preserving _my_ human right not to be taken off my bike for someone else's amusement.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (28 Oct 2008)

Friday night was a bit odd; I've just remembered the van on the mini-roundabout. It's one of those that's replaced a T-Junction on a housing estate, not really sure why ..

Anyway, I was going straight over heading North-South and the other bit of the "t" was to my left. There was a van coming the other way, not indicating or anything, but going quite slowly, nothing in the road to the left (which _should_ be giving way to me anyway of course ).

Being paranoid I was keeping a damn good watch on the van ready for it to turn across me, even though it wasn't indicating and all that but had it been turning it would have been their right of way. It just seemed to be slowing down in a "we're lost which way should we go" kind of way, it was almost stopped. So I decided it was all cool and just carried on. Then it decided to move, but not to go round the roundabout, oh no, it's going to go OVER the roundabout (it was only a little one; one of those painted jobs), turn right and go through me.  Still very slowly, so I had a little moment of shall I go, shall I stop until I realised that driver and his sloping forehead "mate" were both having a good chuckle to themselves about winding me up, so I just accelerated quickly* away and headed off the way I was going. Glancing back, I saw that they were going straight on, they'd just decided to have a little play with me. Bless.

So that was two incidents within a mile of each other. I often don't get that many a month. TFI Friday !?

* well, by my standards.


----------



## byass (28 Oct 2008)

hi guys am the the same everytime i cycle at night i always get idots shouting stuff out he windows.The fact am going 18mph and they doing 40mph all i can hear is a load of muffled noise very starnge people lol


----------



## freakhatz (28 Oct 2008)

Nothing that I can remember. I'm afraid..

A woman in a posh car blew me a kiss once.


----------



## Arch (29 Oct 2008)

I was pedalling the recyling centre's Maximus trike back to it's lockup container (hard going after 7 hours riding it round and emptying recycling boxes), and a guy riding his BSO on the bike path behind me was shouting "pedal harder mate, pedal harder, go on mate...."

Until he came past, looked back and realised I was a girl. At which point, he grinned, waved his bottle of White Lightning at me and said "Oh, sorry!" Which actually made me smile...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Oct 2008)

Oh that's quite sweet actually :-)



Arch said:


> I was pedalling the recyling centre's Maximus trike back to it's lockup container (hard going after 7 hours riding it round and emptying recycling boxes), and a guy riding his BSO on the bike path behind me was shouting "pedal harder mate, pedal harder, go on mate...."
> 
> Until he came past, looked back and realised I was a girl. At which point, he grinned, waved his bottle of White Lightning at me and said "Oh, sorry!" Which actually made me smile...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Oct 2008)

Did you make a note of her reg? 


freakhatz said:


> Nothing that I can remember. I'm afraid..
> 
> A woman in a posh car blew me a kiss once.


----------

